# wmp11 drm/media usage rights acquisition



## Xavierci (Mar 18, 2008)

I have problem getting the licence from online bought music.
When I try to play a song, a window pop up asking if I want to connect to www.musiconline.com/license/default.asp to retrieve a license.

I accept and a new window pops up with the above adress and then nothing else happen. The default error page when a page is noget found is shown and that is where i'm stuck. I've tried downloading codecs, the latest update from Microsoft, patches.. this is a brand new pc so it should be find.

PLS help

The confused
Claus


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

By default, Windows Media Player will automatically attempt to acquire usage rights silently unless the server requires some input from you (such as registration information or a fee). You can turn off automatic rights acquisition. If you do so, you will be prompted to obtain rights for any new content that requires them. To prevent Windows Media Player from acquiring rights automatically, do the following:

1. Click the arrow below the Now Playing tab, and then click More Options.
2. Click the Privacy tab, and then clear the Automatically check if protected files need to be refreshed check box.

You can prevent Windows Media Player from scanning your library and from attempting to update the media usage rights by doing the following:

1. Click the arrow below the Now Playing tab, and then click More Options.
2. Click the Privacy tab, and then clear the Automatically check if protected files need to be refreshed check box.

:smile:


----------

